# Invitation for Bid



## RussMan (Sep 22, 2021)

I am new to the group and I have been plumbing a long time in South Alabama/Mississippi. I have a simple question. Does anyone charge for an Invitation For Bid on commercial jobs. I charge $750 due to the time involved to get a competitive bid for my GC’s.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We require a better introduction than that but good for you on charging for a proposal. Efff commercial work. I love it but not the business side of it. Give me some cast iron to hang or assemble in the dirt and I a in heaven.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

RussMan said:


> I am new to the group and I have been plumbing a long time in South Alabama/Mississippi. I have a simple question. Does anyone charge for an Invitation For Bid on commercial jobs. I charge $750 due to the time involved to get a competitive bid for my GC’s.


I don’t charge for the invitation to bid but probably should


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I don’t charge for the invitation to bid but probably should


I dont waste my time... they are just using your bid to get an idea as to what the job 
should be worth..... They are NOT gonna pay you money...they expect you to act like a giddy little school girl
getting asked to the prom and you just fall all over yourself trying to please them
. if you think that they will actually pay you for your time and effort, then
you are out of your mind.....

I will never , ever work for total strangers who claim that they are solvent, competent and honest....
been there and done that back in the early 90s..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I dont waste my time... they are just using your bid to get an idea as to what the job
> should be worth..... They are NOT gonna pay you money...they expect you to act like a giddy little school girl
> getting asked to the prom and you just fall all over yourself trying to please them
> . if you think that they will actually pay you for your time and effort, then
> ...


I would put it in the actual bid itself,that's the only way a person would get paid for the invitation to bid,the only way


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> I dont waste my time... they are just using your bid to get an idea as to what the job
> should be worth..... They are NOT gonna pay you money...they expect you to act like a giddy little school girl
> getting asked to the prom and you just fall all over yourself trying to please them
> . if you think that they will actually pay you for your time and effort, then
> ...


My favorite is every single builder that wants work done, whether a small job like cleaning a kitchen drain or an entire new house install, had “a bunch more work they want to give you if I get a good price on this one”. Hey man, clean this kitchen drain for half price and I’ve got “toooons more work to give you”. That old line is so played out it’s hard not to laugh right in their faces when they pull the oldest trick on the book. Now I just tell them “how about I charge you triple on the first one and then give you a suuuuupet good deal on all your other work”. These clowns must think they are geniuses.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

northplm said:


> My favorite is every single builder that wants work done, whether a small job like cleaning a kitchen drain or an entire new house install, had “a bunch more work they want to give you if I get a good price on this one”. Hey man, clean this kitchen drain for half price and I’ve got “toooons more work to give you”. That old line is so played out it’s hard not to laugh right in their faces when they pull the oldest trick on the book. Now I just tell them “how about I charge you triple on the first one and then give you a suuuuupet good deal on all your other work”. These clowns must think they are geniuses.


They dont think they are smart, they just think most plumbers are either starving and hungry for work
of they hope that you are just young and gullible enough to fall for this game.... piss on them


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a baseball parent call me about some service this summer. I barely remembered coaching his son or rather his name. 
One of my guys onsite called me asking how to handle the guy who turns out to be a cheapskate. The customer griped every inch of the way. Happily he had another leak on polybutylene last month and thought it should be warranty work. After declining to return he threatened to not 'refer ' me. A big deal he thought since he was a realtor...........

I haven't even heard your name in 10 years and you think threatening to not refer me is going to make me worry............


----------

